# مخطط فيلا جميل جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## med89 (28 فبراير 2009)

فيلا ماخودة من مجلة ارجو ابداء رايكم فيها ان عجبتكم ساواصل وضع المزيد منها.........:56::56::7:


----------



## هواري بومدين (2 مارس 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## med89 (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم..........


----------



## مهندس معماري (2 مارس 2009)

تصميم رائع جدا

استمر


----------



## كوردستان (2 مارس 2009)

*تصميم رائع جدا

استمر*​


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## rami73 (3 مارس 2009)

جميلة جدا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## med89 (3 مارس 2009)

ساواصل ان شاء الله لكن بعد فترة مشكووورين على مروركم الطيب.....


----------



## samwoc (7 أبريل 2009)

*شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا*​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2009)

أخي med89
شكرا علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## ابودانيال (8 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك،،،​*


----------



## tabukman (8 أبريل 2009)

فلتك مثل وجهك
00000000000000000000000000


----------



## أم نبيل (8 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تشرح لي باصور شنوا ماكس هو برنامج لرسم الهندسة المعمارية مثل الاتوكاد 
نفسي تعلمني لو نبذة ياخوي 
وشكرا علي صور المجلة


----------



## نهله زادم (11 أبريل 2009)

فيلا جميله ...........................................شكرا


----------



## zakou1 (11 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## محمد أبو يحيى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## معماري3 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس قسام (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك على جهدك الرائع
استمر وبالله التوفيق


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## amm88 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amm88 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل باذن الله


----------



## amm88 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بس مين هذا الولد القاعد بالصورة ما شاء الله


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## مصطفى رافع (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

جيدجدا وبارك الله فيك
ارجو ان تستمر في عطائك لخدمة الامة الاسلامية


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (14 سبتمبر 2009)

تصاميم رائعه يا بش مهندس 
وان شاء الله القادم بيكون اقرب للتصاميم الحديثه 

والى الامام


----------



## hashem4002 (8 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافيه واعانك الله على بذل المزيد


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أسعد ناصر كاظم (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك ياطيب


----------



## live3569 (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## kasimalbasry (12 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع استمر والى امام


----------

